# Bondage Rp



## Vagabondwithameattube (Jan 31, 2022)

Looking for a submissive partner to roleplay with. As the title suggests it is for a bondage themed rp, with ropes, gags, etc.
Con or noncon is fine. I'm not looking for a specific type, only that the player is an Adult. Any other kinks other than limits can be discussed.

Speaking of, limits include scat, watersports, gore, vore,  underage roleplay, and abdl

For characters I have a choice of three in mind. 1) Queene my bosscat milf 2) Javi my equine stud 3) Julian my cumpire femboy (includes hypnosis kink)

Feel free to ask if you would like to roleplay


----------



## Vagabondwithameattube (Jan 31, 2022)

Alis309 said:


> Sounds interesting and fun


Thank you. Which of the three are you most interested playing off of?


----------



## DDdiamonddog99 (Jan 31, 2022)

This sounds interesting can I join?


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 1, 2022)

I volunteer as tribute (I legit want to rp tho)


----------



## KinkyHoof (Aug 1, 2022)

Hey, sounds interesting! Can I join too? :3


----------



## Azkin (Oct 11, 2022)

this still open at all?


----------

